# Some of these frshman are overrated



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

At least from what I have seen Thaddeus Young and Wayne Ellington are both overrated. I know they are just freshman but from what I have heard about them they are overrated. Ellington is strictly a scorer nothing more nothing less. Last night against Gonzaga he shot horrible and almost everytime the ball was in his hands he shot it. Although I'm a Tar Heel fan you can't hide the truth. Also Thaddeus Young has potential but how was this kid a top 10 recruit out of high school. He is so soft its not even funny. Against Memphis his first 2 shots were both way off the mark. He is a great athlete but he doesn't have great skills or at least he didn't show them in Maui. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah I agree with that kid from Ga Tech. He was completely out of control every time he touched the ball. Haven't really seen a lot of the other freshman so I can't really comment on them yet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Some of these frshman are overrated


i dunno. brian zoubek is pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Against Memphis his first 2 shots were both way off the mark. He is a great athlete but he doesn't have great skills or at least he didn't show them in Maui. Does anyone else feel the same way?


He is 8-15 from three.

I'm thinking that's a liitle more relevant then some guy who saw him brick two shots early in a game.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess we shouldn't draw too many conclusions from just one game (NC vs. Gonzaga the other day) - though I was disappointed in Ellington after hearing all the hype about the kid. 

Brandon Wright on the other hand, did show a ton of ability. If he can improve his free throw shooting, he'll average 20+ easily.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The freshmen haven't even played 10 games yet. By the end of the season you won't be saying this.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, I think some of them will just naturally be overrated, and Thad Young is looking like the early favorite.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe its just watching the NBA so much, but the college teams this year just look so bland.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^so many young teams


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> ^so many young teams


Agreed. The teams are incredibly young or have a ton of newcomers.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'll try to post the updated version of this as CHN releases them. If I forget, someone else can post them...

Freshman 10: Weekly Rookie Ranking



> Keep in mind, rankings are cumulative so one solid week won’t necessarily mean a spot on this prestigious list.
> 
> 1. Greg Oden, Ohio State - Won’t be his last time on the list but it might be his last for awhile due to his wrist injury. Yeah, I know he hasn’t played yet, but he’s still the best freshman, and could be the most dominant player in the country, even if he doesn’t come back until January. He also has the chance to make the biggest impact on the national title picture of anyone when he gets back. Reports out of Columbus have him up to 280 pounds and working hard on his healthy left hand, which should have the other Big Ten “contenders” (and I use that term loosely) worried.
> 
> ...


Caracter in the top 5 is a JOKE


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> I'll try to post the updated version of this as CHN releases them. If I forget, someone else can post them...
> 
> Freshman 10: Weekly Rookie Ranking
> 
> ...



Yeah where is Darrell Arthur? Leading scorer for Kansas as a frehsman and he just took it to Floridas bigs. I would Imagine hes on this list the next time it comes out.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

yeah some of them are, but maybe we were expecting too much??


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a bit disappointed in Ellington as well, I saw him and Henderson from Duke play a few times in High School. I was always more impressed overall with Henderson though. I guess he isn't exactly lighting it up at Duke right now either.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

What is dissapointing about Ellington? He's the 3rd leading scorer on a loaded UNC team. He's shooting 51% from the floor, and .333% from 3, even after an 0-7 performance. He's playing solid defense averaging over a point for every 2 minutes played.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Palehosefan said:


> What is dissapointing about Ellington? He's the 3rd leading scorer on a loaded UNC team. He's shooting 51% from the floor, and .333% from 3, even after an 0-7 performance. He's playing solid defense averaging over a point for every 2 minutes played.



He just hasn't looked as good as I thought he would. It's not a knock on Ellington, he's been solid, but I thought he would dominate. I'm sure he will at some point, maybe my expectations were too high after watching him in High School. When a guy is being touted around the Philly area as the best guard to come along since Kobe, the expectations are going to be high.

I'm actually more surprised by Henderson's lack of production so far, I thought he was every bit Ellington's equal and he has amazing athleticism.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Agree about Henderson, he SHOULD be Duke's 2nd best player this year, but it seems coach K is hiding him on the bench for whatever reason. I watched atleast 5-6 of their high school games, and they are both tremendous talents, Henderson should be producing atleast 10 ppg for Duke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gerald Henderson may have made the wrong choice. He is a better player than Demarcus Nelson today.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok so I may be a biased Villanova fan but GH Jr. should DEFINITELY have went to Villanova.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gerald Henderson may have made the wrong choice. He is a better player than Demarcus Nelson today.


I dont buy that

he started last game. i have a feeling you'll see more and more of him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gerald Henderson may have made the wrong choice. He is a better player than Demarcus Nelson today.


No, and it's not even close. People forget how good DaMarcus was in High School. We all fall in love with the new guys, but what they did the last 4 years doesn't really mean anything. I would pick Nelson with the first pick of the Second Round for any NBA team. But Henderson IS better than Scheyer. In fact I haven't seen anything from Scheyer that warrants him starting for Duke right now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^you must be joking. he's the 3rd leading scorer, and he's shooting over 50% from the 3pt line and over 43% from the field.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hahaha, clearly TM I've only seen Duke play once, and it was the Marquette game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Freshman that you feel people don't talk about enough.*

This is the best freshman class that I've seen in years and outside of the names we've been hearing about for a long time (the Oden's, Durant's, Wright's, Young's, Hawes', Budinger's) who do you feel is getting overlooked and should get some more pub. My list looks like this:

Paul Harris- Syracuse
Vernon Macklin- Georgetown
Jerren Ship- ASU
Christian Polk- ASU
Tajuan Porter- Oregon
Raymar Morgan- Michigan St.
Matt Bouldin- Gonzaga
Ryan Anderson- Cal
Jerome Randle- Cal
Landry Fields- Stanford

Who do you like that doesn't get enough pub?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he was horrible that game. maybe a different outcome if he had shown up for that game? i dunno. their guards were pretty good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DeMarcus Nelson has not improved whatsoever. He's a small forward in the body of a point guard. Not good. And he's injury prone. Why would you pick him as an NBA draft pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> No, and it's not even close. *People forget how good DaMarcus was in High School*. We all fall in love with the new guys, but what they did the last 4 years doesn't really mean anything. I would pick Nelson with the first pick of the Second Round for any NBA team. But Henderson IS better than Scheyer. In fact I haven't seen anything from Scheyer that warrants him starting for Duke right now.


----------



## MrCLEAN (Nov 28, 2006)

Patrick Beverly, the Arkansas freshman, is going to be a baller. Having any doubts? Check out his high-school records in Chicago. I'm not sure what school he went to, but I believe it was one of those off of the movie _Hoop Dreams_.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> No, and it's not even close. People forget how good DaMarcus was in High School. We all fall in love with the new guys, but what they did the last 4 years doesn't really mean anything.


That being said, Henderson is still better than Nelson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^no

Henderson with better potential? Yes. As experienced? No. As a result, better player right now? No. As valuable right now? No.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

<------- Here's one that isn't overrated.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

After watching that Ohio State-UNC game yesterday...I don't think there was a freshman that played in that game that should be labeled as OVERRATED as of yet....they were flat out studs

Mike Conley, Jr. -- great floor leader, quick and crafty, can penetrate on anyone, can tell he has a 
very high basketball IQ

Daequan Cook -- electric athlete and big time scorer; can score from anywhere on the floor at any 
time

David Lighty -- not as aggressive as Cook but a very good shooter and solid player

Tywon Lawson -- FAST, FAST, FAST...can drive on anyone, can shoot from the outside, can dish...
needs to work on free throw shooting but that will come...comparisons to Raymond 
Felton as a freshman and sophomore might be underestimating Lawson..that's how
good he is

Brandin Wright -- controls the paint on D and O

Wayne Ellington -- straight up shooter...plays good D as well...turned 19 yesterday...said he was 
going to come out and score 19....and guess what? he scored 19

Deon Thompson and Alex Stephenson -- neither gets that much playing time but both looked more 
polished than what I expected..looks like Thompson is a little more advanced


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

MrCLEAN said:


> Patrick Beverly, the Arkansas freshman, is going to be a baller. Having any doubts? Check out his high-school records in Chicago. I'm not sure what school he went to, but I believe it was one of those off of the movie _Hoop Dreams_.


St. Joseph


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Very good post Jalen. I have to admit, I was suprised at Conley's athletecism. Watching him in high school he was mainly a floor leader and outside shooter. Now he has turned into quite an athlete and can get to the hole and finish. I have always felt he was the 4th best PG in his class, but now I might have to re-think that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> turned 19 yesterday...said he was
> going to come out and score 19....and guess what? he scored 19


enough already, dan shulman


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea I don't think you can say a freshman is overrated after 5 games. And besides Oden and Durant, none of these guys came in with tons of hype. The few that have impressed me:

Daequan Cook-crafty scorer, love what he does with the ball in his hands, if Matta could get him, Conley, and Oden to hang around two or three years, they might win back-to-back NC

Javaris Crittendon(sp)-fast as hell, great defender with his hands, explosive with the ball, average jump shot, but he's going to be a player

Wayne Ellington-such a pure shot, he does have a way to go on defense

Another guy who really looks good is Maryland's backup PG, Grievis Vasquez. Living in College Park, I see all Maryland games and he's been their 2nd-best player. I'd also like to see the big white kid from Washington.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

As a Gonzaga fan it was disappointing to see us lose Vazquez to Maryland. He was a recruit I wanted (and Few) to land badly.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Ever since Carmelo's year at Syracuse, expectations are inordinately high for highly rated freshmen.
We now expect first year guys to LEAD their teams to the top 10, not just have an impact.

Carmelo's year was an aberration - for one Carmelo was an extraordinary talent. Second, he played on a team that was just good enough to support him, but just bad enough to require him to step up and lead the way.

Ellington, Young and others are in a different boat. All I'm saying is that Carmelo shouldn't be used a measuring stick.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Hopefully for Tech fans, Crittenton can win a little more than Starbury.


Steph won an ACC regular season title and took Tech to the Sweet 16 his freshman year. I'll be beyond thrilled if Crittenton can win "a little more" than that. WTF.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> No, and it's not even close. People forget how good DaMarcus was in High School. We all fall in love with the new guys, but what they did the last 4 years doesn't really mean anything. I would pick Nelson with the first pick of the Second Round for any NBA team. But Henderson IS better than Scheyer. In fact I haven't seen anything from Scheyer that warrants him starting for Duke right now.


Scheyer currently is Duke's best freshman...dude can defend, shoot, pass and rebound...his potential is scary...think Redick, but with defense and better handles and passing


----------



## interchange (Dec 22, 2003)

Thaddeus Young is emerging for GT. It's taking a while for this team to gel, and they still have a lot of problems, but he is no disappointment right now.

Javaris Crittenton, on the other hand, is struggling against good defenses. He should stick around another couple of years.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

spencer hawes and his 24 pts
or taj gibson with 22, 10 reb and the upset W

which was better?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> Scheyer currently is Duke's best freshman...dude can defend, shoot, pass and rebound...his potential is scary...think Redick, but with defense and better handles and passing


And nowhere near as good shooter or scorer... THINK that as well/


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Taj Gibson is going to give Budinger and Hawes a run for Pac-10 freshman of the year. He has been amazing early in the season and gave USC a huge boost while Pruitt was suspended.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

interchange said:


> Thaddeus Young is emerging for GT. It's taking a while for this team to gel, and they still have a lot of problems, but he is no disappointment right now.
> 
> Javaris Crittenton, on the other hand, is struggling against good defenses. He should stick around another couple of years.


Yea, people rushed a little bit when Calling Thad overrated. I believe he will be the second best player in this class when it is all said and done. Durant might be the better shooter/scorer but Thaddues is more of a overall player, last week I believe he had 24 6 and 6.


----------



## pigcavalier (Jan 3, 2007)

Be patient,open-minded,
and will be grow up in the future.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

oden again proved how good he is, only 7 p, but 15 r and 6 b


----------

